# دعوة للمشاركة من كل صاحب علم مع مقدرة في اللغة الأنجليزية



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا الموضوع هو لمن حمل هم الأمة واراد ان يساهم في نهضة علمية نبدأها من هنا .... من ملتقى المهندسين العرب

نريد ان يكون المشارك في هذا الجهد عنده هذه القدرات:
- مهندس ولا يهم الخبرة هنا بقدر ما يهم القدرة على الأستمرار .. ولنعوض نقص الخبرة عند بعضنا بالعمل تحت فريق ممن لديهم خبرة اكثر كمعاونين لبعضنا البعض.
- أن يكون المشارك الزاماً متمكن في اللغة الأنجليزية.
- أن يكون المشارك عنده رغبة في تقبل العمل الجماعي وبروح الفريق الواحد. 
- أن يعي المشارك ان دورنا هو تعريب العلوم الهندسية وليس الترجمة الحرفية.
- أن جهدنا سيمتد بأذن الله لنقل التقنية والتطورات الحديثة من الدول المتقدمة. 

أعلموا أخواني أن الأوربيون لم يبدؤا طريق العلم والأختراعات والأكتشافات العلمية إلا عندما اخذوا فرصتهم كاملة وعلى مدى سنين متعاقبة في الترجمة ونقل العلم من العرب وغيرهم سواءاً بالدراسة في مدارس عربية او بترجمة الكتب. 

نعلم الكثير من المبدعين من اخواننا العرب تحدهم اللغة الأنجليزية من الأبداع ومواصلة الجهد، ودورنا هو أن نكون عوناً لهذه الفئة، وليكن تفكرينا منصباً على أن ((رب حامل علم إلى من هو أعلم منه)). فهذه فرصة لنقل العلم بحيث يكون من يجيد اللغة الأنجليزية وعنده مقدرة على النقل والتعريب مساهماً لنقل العلم لمن لا يجيد اللغة الأنجليزية. 

وبهذا نكون قد اسهمنا في أغلاق الحلقة .... فمن عنده موهبة في اي تخصص هندسي ولم يستطع أظهار مقدرته فستكون عنده فرصة في أظهارها بدون ان تقف اللغة عقبة في طريق تقدم الأمة. فنكون بذلك عممنا الفائدة فينتشر بأذن الله العلم الهندسي بأيادي مخلصة تبتغي وجه الله وتعليم أخوة لهم، والقيام بحق هذا العلم الذي من الله به علينا لمن يحتاجه من أخواننا. وبذلك نكون قد ساهمنا في النهضة العلمية ونقل التقنية لمن يحتاجها في الأمور التعليمية والتطبيقية من علوم متقدمة وفي كل المجالات الهندسية.

لنتوكل على الله ولنساهم في بناء جيل نافع لأمته ... ليس عندنا ادنى شك في مقدرة العقول العربية على الأبداع. لا نريد ابداعاً يجير لصالح امة غير الأمة العربية... لنكسر القاعدة والتي تظهر أن المهندس العربي يستطيع الأبداع فقط إذا خرج من بلاده العربية للبلاد الأوربية وتعلم ونشر علمه باللغات الأجنبية.

فهنا نحن ننادي بنهضة علمية هندسية بلغة عربية ... ولا يضرنا ان تكون بدايات متعثرة ومن ثم يتبعها نجاح ونقل العلم من غيرنا هو فرض في وقتنا الحالي ... فلنتوكل على الله ... وبأذن الله سيكون النجاح حليفنا...

*ما نريده حالياً هو تكوين اللجان المستعدة للمشاركة في هذا الجهد لتحديد الوجهة مع نسبة الخبرة والعدد المشارك. بعد ذلك يكون دور توزيع اللجان وبدايات العمل ...*

وهنا انا انصح بعمل ولو قل ولكن على ثبات ... وهذا لا شك افضل من سرعة وعجلة ولكن فورة ما تكاد ان تطفئ وتنتهي ... 
نريد شمعة تضيئ ولا تطفى ولنتذكر انه إذا ارتفعت أمة رفعت من قدر لغتها .... وإذا انحطت أمة حطت من قدر لغتها. فلنرفع من قدر امتنا بأهتمامنا بلغتنا العربية. 

رجاءاً من اراد المشاركة عليه عمل التالي وببساطة:
- ذكر التخصص الهندسي 
- الخبرة في التخصص الهندسي
- تأكيد المقدرة في اللغة الأنجليزية
- أراء او اقتراحات حول هذ الموضوع (لمن اراد)

ملاحظة هامة: لا مجال هنا لمشاركات الشكر والثناء والتشجيع للموضوع ... سيتم تحرير كل مشاركات الشكر


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (31 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهاجر
انها فكرة رائعة حقا
انا ان شاء الله معكم 
انا مهندسة مدنية باكالوريوس في الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية من سوريا
ماجستير في هندسة وجيولوجية الشواطيء من ألمانيا (الدراسة كانت باللغة الاتكليزية)
اجيد ايضا اللغة الالمانية
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## yasser alieldin (23 فبراير 2008)

حى على العمل اخى مهاجر.....من هنا ان شاء الله نبدا
فكره عبقريه وعظيمه جداا...وان شاء الله حماسنا..وهمتنا وتوفيق الله يمكن لنا
انا طالب فى كليه الهندسه جامعه 6 اكتوبر
اجيد اللغه الانجليزيه..ومسئول عن عمل تقديمه المشروع بالانجليزيه ايضا
وفى طريقى لاجاده الفرنسيه باذن الله
التخصص:ميكاترونيات
والله موفقنا باذنه


----------



## فاطمة الجزائر (25 فبراير 2008)

فكرة جيدة لكن يجب التجسيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د. فاطمة (29 مارس 2008)

فكرة جادة وهامة أخي مهاجر 
أرغب في المشاركة 

دكتورة في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية من جامعة حلب - سوريا


----------



## كاظم الجناني (29 مارس 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون في حيز التنفيذ نحن نريد تطبيق و مستعدون للمساعدة دكتوراه هندسة ميكانيك /بغداد


----------



## نافذة على العالم (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا بدأت في مجال التعريب من فترة و بجهد شخصي فاتمنى عليكم ان نتعاون جميعا انا لست مهندسا للاسف مجال تخصصي قانون و سياسة دولية(باكالورويس سياسةو اقتصاد اميركا و ماجستير في القانون الدولي بريطانيا) الحمدلله متمكن من اللغة الانجليزية و عندي نوع من المعرفة في الاسبانية و الفرنسية

و لكني وضعت نصب عيني ترجمة امهات الكتب العلمية لانها اساس قيام النهضة و بحكم اني الحمدلله وجدت ضالتي فيكم و بينكم بحكم انكم كلكم مهندسون فانا مستعد للترجمة ما عليكم الا اعلامي باي او اسماء اي كتب علمية في مجالاتكم كلها و انا معكم باذن الله و اما بالنسبة لدقة الترجمة فان شاء الله بعد ما نكمل كل كتاب نقوم بمراجعته و تحقيقه و هذا باذن لن ياخذ كثيرا وطبعا هذا يترتب عندما نشكل اللجان و نوكل لكل لجنة مهمتها ان شاء الله هذا ما املت طرحه بين ايديكم و الله الموفق 

اخوكم


----------



## ahmed_civil (20 يونيو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## م و الأندلسي (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس ميكانيك
متمكن من اللغة الأنقليزية و الفرنسية( الفرنسية أكثر)
خبرة 4 سنوات في الشركات و سنة في التعليم التكنولوجي
أقترح إنشاء موقع للغرض وعندي الإمكانية لذلك
أستغرب تعطل المشاركات في هذا الغرض آخر مشارك ahmed_civil كان بتاريخ 20-06-2008 ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (24 يونيو 2008)

*للتوضيح....*

السلام عليكم

- ألأخ أحمد والأخت فاطمة الجزائر ... شكراً لكم 

*هل ستشاركون معنا في هذا الجهد*



ahmed_civil قال:


> فكرة ممتازة





فاطمة الجزائر قال:


> فكرة جيدة لكن يجب التجسيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (24 يونيو 2008)

*توكلنا على الله*

السلام عليكم

اشكركم على مشاركتكم وجهد كمثل هذا يحتاج بعض الصبر في بدايته .. 

ارائكم في هذا الجهد محل تقدير من إدارة الملتقى ... ونقدر كل ما تخطه ايديكم بارك الله فيكم

وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات

- هندسة الشواطيء: مهندسة مدنية باكالوريوس في الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية من سوريا ، ماجستير في هندسة وجيولوجية الشواطيء من ألمانيا (الدراسة كانت باللغة الاتكليزية) ، اجيد ايضا اللغة الالمانية

- yasser alieldin : طالب فى كليه الهندسه جامعه 6 اكتوبر - اجيد اللغه الانجليزيه..ومسئول عن عمل تقديمه المشروع بالانجليزيه ايضا - وفى طريقى لاجاده الفرنسيه باذن الله ، لتخصص:ميكاترونيات

- د. فاطمة : دكتورة في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية من جامعة حلب - سوريا 

- كاظم الجناني : دكتوراه هندسة ميكانيك /بغداد 

- نافذة على العالم : باكالورويس سياسة واقتصاد اميركا و ماجستير في القانون الدولي بريطانيا -(نا بدأت في مجال التعريب من فترة و بجهد شخصي فاتمنى عليكم ان نتعاون جميعا انا لست مهندسا للاسف مجال تخصصي قانون و سياسة دولية) الحمدلله متمكن من اللغة الانجليزية و عندي نوع من المعرفة في الاسبانية و الفرنسية 

- م و الأندلسي : مهندس ميكانيك متمكن من اللغة الأنجليزية و الفرنسية( الفرنسية أكثر) خبرة 4 سنوات في الشركات و سنة في التعليم التكنولوجي


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (25 يونيو 2008)

*at service of our OUMA*

I am ready for any help at your service to start this ambesoius project, let start BISMI ALLH ALA ALLAH TAWAKALNA
I am Chemical engineer , I have a Master degre from Pharmaceutical dept of Paris XI , my experience is very strong in pharmaceutical field


----------



## مهاجر (25 يونيو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

ارحب بك أخي عبد الكريم ... واشكر لك ما ذكرته 

ننتظر المزيد من المشاركات



عبدالكريم عيسى قال:


> i Am Ready For Any Help At Your Service To Start This Ambesoius Project, Let Start Bismi Allh Ala Allah Tawakalna
> I Am Chemical Engineer , I Have A Master Degre From Pharmaceutical Dept Of Paris Xi , My Experience Is Very Strong In Pharmaceutical Field


----------

